
Marijuana Can Stop Alzheimer's Disease in It's Tracks - sandmanspeaking
https://www.greenrushdaily.com/2016/06/17/marijuana-can-stop-alzheimers-disease/
======
zzalpha
Sensationalist title is sensationalist. The actual study announcement:

[http://www.j-alz.com/content/marijuana-compound-may-offer-
tr...](http://www.j-alz.com/content/marijuana-compound-may-offer-treatment-
alzheimers-disease-university-south-florida)

First, this is a cellular model. Results have not been demonstrated in actual
trials.

Second, the result is predicated on the assumption that amyloid build-up is
the cause of Alzheimer's, which itself is only an hypothesis at this time:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alzheimer%27s_disease#Amyloid_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alzheimer%27s_disease#Amyloid_hypothesis)

Third, the announcement itself indicates:

"While we are still far from a consensus, this study indicates that THC and
THC-related compounds may be of therapeutic value in Alzheimer's disease,”

Which is far from stating that THC can stop the disease "in it's tracks".
Furthermore, they caution:

“Are we advocating that people use illicit drugs to prevent the disease? No.
It's important to keep in mind that just because a drug may be effective
doesn't mean it can be safely used by anyone. However, these findings may lead
to the development of related compounds that are safe, legal, and useful in
the treatment of Alzheimer's disease.”

As an aside: I'm all for marijuana decriminalization, but this tendency to
overhype weed and claim it's a cure-all for, well, basically everything,
actively reduces the legitimacy of the advocacy movement.

------
cpbotha
... but can it cure the apostrophe?

------
xconde
*Its

